# Gewicht Ride Alpha Sattel -CroMo vs Titan



## 2ndframe (23. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

kann jeman was zu den Realgewichten der Ride Alpha Sättel sagen?
Im Onlineshop wird die 50€ Variante mit 220gr angegeben (mit Titananteilen), die 35€ Variante mit nur 10gr mehr (cromo).

Stimmen die Gewichte in etwa, oder ist die Titanvariante deutlich leichter als die günstigere?

VG


----------



## Biost0ne (1. November 2016)

Kann ich gern die tage mal wiegen, hab den Cromo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndframe (1. November 2016)

Das wäre großartig!


----------



## Biost0ne (8. November 2016)

So, also meiner wiegt 235 gram...
hatt aber auch schon paar gebrauchspuren


----------



## 2ndframe (8. November 2016)

Ok, Danke!


----------

